# 2012 Yamaha 70 props



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

bought my 1999 maverick mirage 16.5 with 2012 Yamaha 70 four stroke in December and been running it with 2-3 people and gear ,and I have been getting 28 mph. I was wondering if I changed props or if I could do anything else to increase the performance. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

That's a V bottom boat, I would say Powertech NRS3-15 pitch should be a good start.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

IMG_4343




__
fjmaverick


__
Jul 11, 2017







I run this on my f70 with a 17' tunnel hull. I see 35 with 3 guys and gear. Around 40 on a light load alone.


----------

